# Oil filters F/S



## Amherst (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a case (10 pcs.) of original equipment oil filters for sale.
These are Mann HU-816/2X filters. I purchased these by mistake and they do not fit my vehicle. A quick lookup says they will fit all Mini's from 2002-2008.
Anyone interested just drop a pm.
This is for a case of 10 units sealed. Price is $75 shipped.


----------

